# Televisor Goldstar



## RUGRATS (Mar 14, 2013)

buenas noches, o dias segun los distintos lugares del planeta 
necesito un diagrama del televisor gold star de chasis gsep-2112
me urge muchas gracias de antemano




y si de casualidad tuvieran el diagrama especifico de la deflexion horizontal y vertical del mismo televisor


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 15, 2013)

cual es el modelo del tv ?
por lo que averigüe el numero  gsep-2112 , es el modelo del tv ,me falta el dato del chasis .
también hay otro tv marca LG que tiene el mismo modelo ,pero me ase falta saber el numero del chassis


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2013)

Goldstar era la vieja marca de LG


----------



## elgriego (Mar 16, 2013)

Hola ,Que integrados usa y cual es la falla?

Saludos.


----------

